# "Erdung" bzw. Potenzialausgleich im Abwasserkanal



## mueben (17 Februar 2012)

Hallo, 

ich versuche mal mein Glück und versuche hier einige - wenn möglich bitte  mit Verweisangabe - für mich knifflige Themen zu klären.

Ich hatte hier etwas ähnliches gelesen, allerdings reicht mir die simple Feststellung, dass es von der PAS zu erfolgen hat, nicht.

Wir stellen recht komplexe Anlagen her, die überwiegend in  Mischwasserkanälen eingebaut werden. Daher auch entsprechende Ex-Zone 1. 

Üblicherweise wurden bisher alle Messsonden, leitfähigen Teile  (Schutzrohre Drucksonden), Edelstahleinbauten, Steigleitern usw. mittels  16mm² zur PAS angeschlossen, die mit  entsprechendem Fundament-/bzw. Tiefenerder verbunden ist. 

Dieses 16mm² Kabel ist ein H07V-K grün/gelb, wird abisoliert,  Edelstahlrohrkabelschuh aufgequetscht und über die Quetschstelle ein  Schrumpfschlauch. 

Nun hatte ich bei den Abnahmen schon öfter den Einwand, dass H07V-K  nicht für Abwasserbereiche geeignet ist, daher wollen wir auf  Edelstahlseil umsteigen. 

Soweit ich dies bisher verstanden habe, soll dieser Potentialausgleich  hauptsächlich statische Endladungen mittels Funkenbildung in der Ex-Zone  vermeiden. Grundlegend natürlich für gleiche Potentiale sorgen. 

Als Nicht-Elektriker bin ich schon lange an einer Verständnisfrage, gerade weil soviele "Erdungs"-Begriffe herumschwirren. 
Angefangen über Erdungsleiter, Schutzerdungsleitung, Potentialausgleich,  funktionaler Potentialausgleich bis über EMV-Verträglichkeit usw. 

Daher bleiben mir auch einige Fragen: 

- Mindestquerschnitt für diese Art Potentialausgleich? (zu berechnen über VDE 0100-540?) 

- Gibt es eine Quelle aus der VDE, wie ein funktionaler (so verstehe ich  diese Art, also nicht als Schutzerdung) Potentialausgleich zu erfolgen  hat? Mindest-/Maximalquerschnitt in möglicher Abhängigkeit von  Zuleitungserdungsquerschnitt, Materialbeständigkeit, usw

Wahrscheinlich ergeben sich noch weitere Fragen im Verlauf der Diskussion.

Grüße


----------



## mueben (20 Februar 2012)

Trotz 144 Hits keine Antwort.

Ist mein Anliegen nicht verständlich genug geschildert oder woran liegts?


----------



## Lupo (20 Februar 2012)

Ich würde sagen,dass dein Thema schon Interesse geweckt hat, dir aber niemand mehr dazu schreiben konnte als du es ohnehin schon getan hast :roll:


----------



## Oberchefe (20 Februar 2012)

wenn ich es mit Erdung/Potentialausgleich von z.B. Antennenanlagen  vergleiche, wäre in Edelstahl ein Rundstahl (Vollmaterial) mit 8mm  Durchmesser erforderlich. Siehe auch hier:
http://www.obo-bettermann.com/downloads/de/prospekte/blitzschutz.pdf

Da wird Stahl mit 50mm² gleich gesetzt mit 16mm² Kupfer und 25mm² Aluminium. 50mm² sind umgerechnet 8mm Durchmesser.


----------



## mueben (20 Februar 2012)

Ein Vollmaterial von Punkt A über Leerrohre mit Punkt B und Abständen von teilweise 50m miteinander zu verbinden, ist nicht so praktisch.

Aber zum Kernthema: laut VDE unterliegen Blitzschutz und Anschlussleitungen von Antennen aber grundlegend anderen Bedingungen.
Hauptsächlich der Schutzgedanke wird hier verfolgt.

Zumindest gibt es in der VDE genaue Kennziffern für Beschaffenheit und Querschnitte der Ableiter usw.

Ich habe heute noch in 2 anderen Büchern über Explosionsschutz und BetrSichV gelesen, dass generell zur Vermeidung von Zündfunken ein ganzheitlicher Potentialausgleixh auszuführen ist.
Dieser schließt damit auch andere leitende Teile wie Steigleitern, Rohrleitungen, Schutzrohre von Sonden usw ein.

Aber wie immer steht kein Hinweis auf Mindestquerschnitte. Man solle sich nach VDE 0100-410, 0100-540 danach richten.

Aber Oberchefe, bei einer Sache bin ich durchaus einverstanden.
Die Herleitung, dass VA-Stahl auf Grund der geringeren Leitfähigkeit mehr Querschnitt aufweisen muss.

Aber letztlich bleibt: wie groß muss wohl der Querschnitt sein um statische Entladungen abzuführen Richtung Potentialausgleichsschiene? 

0,5qmm sind sicher zu gering, alleine schon wegen mechanischer Sicherheit, aber 8qmm VA oder von mit aus auch 10mm VA-Seil erscheint mir irgendwie wie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen.


----------



## winnman (20 Februar 2012)

nein 8 mm DM ist eigentlich minimum, man muss in diesen Bereichen auch die mechanische Beanspuchung in Betracht ziehen.

Welcher "Installateur" passt auf eine 1,5mm² Leitung auf? Die fleigt beim umdrehen mit der angeschlossen Rohrleitung einfach so weg.

Oder man steigt irgendwo drauf und die reisst ab.

Also 8mm² V2A beser V4A sind wohl das Mindeste.


----------



## mueben (20 Februar 2012)

Sage ich ja, wegen mechanischer Beanspruchung.

Die VDE legt wenigstens für Schutzpotentialleiter aus Cu mind. 2,5qmm bei vorhandenem Schutz vor mechanischer Beanspruchung fest, mind 4qmm bei keinem Schutz.

Unter 6 oder 8 mm V4A wäre ich sowieso nicht gegangen. Und V2A kommt auch nicht in Betracht.
Wobei ich wie gesagt V4A Seil bevorzuge wegen Biegeradien und Konfektionierung vor Ort.

Die Frage bleibt: gibt es Auszüge aus einer Norm, die für explosionsgefährdete Bereiche und im Bezug auf Korrosion eine Richtlinie für den Querschnitt leistet?

Diese Art Potentialausgleich hat nur Potentiale auszugleichen oder muss doch noch andere Schutzeigenschaften erfüllen?

Denn eigentlich sollte ein 4-6 mm V4A Vollmaterial bereits diese Potentiale abführen können, ohne Funkenbildung zu haben, aber dennoch gepaart mit Schutz vor mechanischer
Beanspruchung.


----------



## Andy_Scheck (4 November 2015)

Hallo mueben,

ich greif das Thema hier nochmals auf. Was für eine Lösung hast du denn gefunden. Hab ähnliches Problem, bisher wurde 16mm² Kupfer verlegt. Da sich einige Quetschverbindungen im freien befinden, scheint mir das nicht die ideale Lösung zu sein.
Was für Seile aus V4A hast du denn gewählt?
Gruß Andy


----------



## mueben (4 November 2015)

Hi Andy,

um ehrlich zu sein: keines. Ich hatte damals Angebote von 2 namhaften Herstellern eingeholt, und abgesehen von der zusätzlichen Konfektionierung (andere Quetschen, Kabelschuhe) war der Grundpreis ein K.O.-Kriterium.

Wir benutzen momentan ein NYY-J 1x16mm² mit gleicher Konvektionierung (Quetschkabelschuh aus V4A, Schrumpfschlauch über Quetschstelle).

Grüße


----------

